# Best DJ rear hub



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm building up a dirt jumper, and I'm looking for imput on a good rear hub.

My criteria are:

32 hole drilling
135mm Spacing
10mm dropout compatible
Disc Brake compatible
Single-Speed freehub (no full size freehubs, no thread on freewheels)

I prefer robustness and durability over weight and aesthetics. A bolt on / bolt in rear axle would be nice, but I have no problem with running a quick release (paragon sliders on frame). I have owned a Hope Pro II hub before, and I will never buy another Hope product again, so those hubs are out of the picture

All i've been able to find so far is the Atomlab Pimplite Singelspeed 135x10 rear hub. 

Anyone own one of these hubs or have a suggestion for another good hub?


----------



## MTNbiker14 (Jul 28, 2007)

maybe look into a cassette driver style hub? similar to what one would use for BMX? This would allow you to use smaller tooth count cogs in the rear....


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 23, 2010)

Chris King SS hub?

http://chrisking.com/hubs/hbs_sspeed_disc

Could add CK fun bolts for lock-on type attachment to your frame.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

I always felt that CK products are way over priced. Yea they're good quality, but not worth the price IMO. I would stick with the atom lab hub, but if you're looking to spend more you can go Profile.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been riding a Woodman Bill SS specific hub for the last 5 years or so. Its worked great. I bought it used though. It is basically a rebranded nashbar ss hub. Plenty strong for all my dj needs.


----------



## mtbmxstreet (May 12, 2011)

ServeEm said:


> I would stick with the atom lab hub, but if you're looking to spend more you can go Profile.


:thumbsup: yeah they're cool too, i use atomlab hub for a year without having problem, always use it for street bikes.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Surly makes a dece 135 SS disk hub on the cheap. Sealed bearings, replacable axle, disk, and bolt on. I used one for a trials bike and only blew a few bearings, and had to replace the axle twice I think.

I would go CK if you have the monies for it.


----------

